# Fly collars and bands?



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Defy The Fly Horse Collars & Leg Bands @ Kyhorse.com
''Defy the Fly'' Leg Fly Band (Equine - Fly Control - Fly Masks, Collars Leg)



Anybody knows anything about this? Does it work? I'm really interested in anything that could protect horses from flies. They will eat my horses alive!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

What's the active ingredient with these? We had a horse with really bad sweet itch, and we used a citronella neck collar on him and it really worked well. We would put it on him over night (they got turned out at 4pm and brought in at 8am, so it was on at dusk/dawn - the worst times) and it really helped him. He did also wear a fly rug and fly spray as well though.
Hope that helps.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

That's good  I was in the shop yesterday and one man was asking about it, but nobody knew anything about collars. I might buy one, just to try it and see. Which brand was yours?


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I am curious about the bands, and the spot on stuff. Has anyone tried the Equi-Spot stuff? I saw it advertized in Horse and Rider. I was just wondering what will work the best?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what brand it was, I always forget, when I say "we" I actually mean they belong to my boss, who I've worked for for years lol. So yeah, she bought the collar, all I remember was that it was bright bright green, and had all these holes punched in it, presumably to let the citronella out


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've used the equispot some,and it seems to work.but as much as my horse rolls, and get in the much the oil in it seems to cause her to stay dirty more... id like to try the neck and ankle band,but would like to hear someone elses expierence with them before i buy them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have just started using this stuff and I've got to say, it works much better than many of the commercial fly sprays (not to mention it's a heck of a lot cheaper). Since it's a concentrate, you can mix it a bit stronger if the flies are thick or weaker if your horse is sensitive or you just have a few flies. The only thing it doesn't have that others do is the citronella scent. I'm not sure if you could mix a bit of citronella oil in with it without a reaction or not. Now that I'm thinking of that, I may look around to see if you can.

Just think, mixing it as strong as the instructions recommend, one $17 quart will make 25 gallons of spray.
Permectrin II KMG Chemicals (Equine - Fly Control - Fly Control Concentrates)


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

I recently bought the bright green ones for my horses and they work...eh. Sorry, I can't remember the brand, but it's not the one the OP is showing. Better than nothing, I think, but not nearly as well as fly spray. I just hate putting insecticide all over my animals and decided to give it a try. Flies seem to bother my horses' eyes the most, so I will probably just stick with masks. 
The collars also aren't that durable, so don't expect them to last a long time.
Another downside is that their manes get all caught up in the velcro and creates a whole 'nuther problem with dreadlocks!
Oh, and everyone assumes they're cribbing collars! Lol!
I found them on clearance for about $5 each, and I think they have helped some, so I don't think it was a total waste of money, I guess. But in the future, I'll probably just stick to fly masks.


----------

